# Moving and working in Canada



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm 23 years old and have been working professionally for a half year. My profession is enlisted in NOC as 2151- Architect.
I would like to move to Canada, study for a working license (I don't know what it called) before working professionally. Is it possible? Please guide me. Your guidance is greatly appreciated.
For more information, my elder sister is a PR in Toronto, not to mention a lot of my relatives are living there, too. Does this information enhance my chances? Please give your comments .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

First, you would have to determine whether your education would be accepted here.


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, colchar. Would you mind guiding me some more information or procedure to prove my education, please?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have a look here...


----------



## jessicahomes (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the information. It was of great help!


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry bothering you guys again, but about the Express Entry, I have not had enough year of experience (half year comparing to 1 or more year) and because of some family issues, I cannot wait for 1 more year to do the EE.
As researched, I found a program called IPLAN, which is a 14-week training program for architects trained outside Canada. It requires 2 years experience, PAID OR VOLUNTEER, which I have enough. Is pursuing this program possible for my case?
Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That is not a solution for you. FIRST you need to get a visa that allows you to live in Canada, and only after that and landing in Canada (Ontario, in this case), can you apply to enrol in such a program.
I know it doesn't say this in their Eligibility Requirements, but these programs (just like all others on that page) are designed for immigrants who are already here and who are allowed to work in Canada based on their visa. It's not a way to get a visa.


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks EVHB, can I have one more question?
If I get sponsored to go to Canada to study college, can I take this program in the period of time studying college? 
Also, when I move there in Spring 2017, can I do anything to work in my profession instead of going to college again? By that time, with 44 working hours per week, I will have 11 months of professional experience in Vietnam, which is 1936 hours. But the EE requires 1 year = 1560 hours. Does my time count?
Sorry if I ask too many questions.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Those programs are not open to people on a temporary study or work permit. They are for Permanent Residents (and convention refugees).

You can't work as an Architect unless you get licensed in the province you chose. 

I don't know the details of Express Entry and the hours or years of experience required. You should be able to find that on the cic.gc.ca website, I guess. Or maybe someone else here has this knowledge readily available.


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you so much, EVHB. I guess I have to find another way, though.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thienanarc said:


> Thanks EVHB, can I have one more question?
> If I get sponsored to go to Canada to study college, can I take this program in the period of time studying college?
> Also, when I move there in Spring 2017, can I do anything to work in my profession instead of going to college again?



So you want to apply to come here as a student but then go to work instead of school?


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

Going to school is my family's plan to get me to Canada. The major drawback of the plan is that I have to study a degree which I don't like and it's a waste of time and money. I want to work for more experience and help my family as well. 
If you come up with any suggestion, I'm willing to listen and research.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You cannot come to Canada on a Student Visa and then decide to abandon your course and work instead.

If you want to work in Canada, you will have to qualify for a work permit on your own merit.

I am sorry if this is not the news you were hoping for, but there is no other alternative to your two choices. Either you qualify for a work permit or you go to school on a Student Visa... you cannot have it both ways.


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you, I know it's hard. I'll try to find a way. Looking forward to your advices.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

thienanarc said:


> Thank you, I know it's hard. I'll try to find a way. Looking forward to your advices.


We've offered our advice. If you're looking for a less legal means of coming to Canada, then I'd suggest that you seek guidance elsewhere, as nobody here is likely to condone such activity.


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

No, I didn't mean that. Of course, I'm working on a legal and better way. I meant once I find a program, I'll ask you for advice. Sorry if I make you misunderstand my words.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thienanarc said:


> Going to school is my family's plan to get me to Canada. The major drawback of the plan is that I have to study a degree which I don't like and it's a waste of time and money. I want to work for more experience and help my family as well.
> If you come up with any suggestion, I'm willing to listen and research.



Well we sure as hell aren't going to encourage you to lie to the Canadian government just to get here. And, quite frankly, I don't want anyone here who would lie to get in or who doesn't qualify to emigrate here but is willing to use any ruse at their disposal to make it into the country.

Coming here is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

You guys are missing my point here. I just want to find out a better solution for my situation. I have never gone against the law anywhere on Earth. Please stop assuming that I'm going to do anything, including illegal actions or lying, to go there. It hurts me really bad.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thienanarc said:


> You guys are missing my point here. I just want to find out a better solution for my situation. I have never gone against the law anywhere on Earth. Please stop assuming that I'm going to do anything, including illegal actions or lying, to go there. It hurts me really bad.



When you say "_Going to school is my family's plan to get me to Canada. The major drawback of the plan is that I have to study a degree which I don't like and it's a waste of time and money. I want to work for more experience and help my family as well._" it sounds very much like you want to come here via the student route but then work once here. None of us made assumptions, we responded to what you said.


----------



## thienanarc (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you for pointing that out. I'm not gonna do such illegal thing. I meant I wouldn't go to Canada on Student Visa. Sorry for not being clear. I will research more.


----------

